# Phrag. warcewiczianum



## rdlsreno (Jun 12, 2013)

My Phrag. warcewiczianum 'Medusa' received a HCC of 79 pts. This is from a selfing of the clone 'Orchidview' FCC.

Ramon 

Phrag. warcewiczianum 'Medusa' HCC


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2013)

I wonder why only a HCC? It looks far better then that. 3 spikes?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe flower count? But what a beauty!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2013)

:clap::drool::smitten::clap::drool::smitten:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats!!!! Beauties, these flowers, and the pics !!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2013)

fantastic!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 13, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Maybe flower count? But what a beauty!



I think so too since the 'Orchidview' FCC had four flowers on one spike.

Ramon


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 13, 2013)

size too..these can have some huge flowers (pouch and sepals)
..but from the picture looks like a solid AM to me


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 13, 2013)

Ooooh Ahhhhh...


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful
Need to breed this one Ramon!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2013)

rdlsreno said:


> I think so too since the 'Orchidview' FCC had four flowers on one spike.
> 
> Ramon


Yes -- and I forgot to congratulate you, so congratulations!!!


----------

